# Carbon coach fired over what??



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 84,00.html
Keep in mind this is small town and sometimes small minds play a big role... Fired over trying to recruit more players??


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Yea thats small town politics for you. In most cases it isnt what you know its who you know. I guess there were more important people than the coach to the principal. That sucks but thats how small towns go.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't matter what size the town is. Ask any high school coach about parents and politics...pull up a chair.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Doesn't matter what size the town is. Ask any high school coach about parents and politics...pull up a chair.


True that! My good friend just quit the school district; he coached wrestling and football and finally had enough after about 7 years or so. Here is the update to the story, for what it is worth: http://www.sltrib.com/prepsports/ci_9980245
Seems a little odd that old coach was fired via a voice mail; seems like new coach was already hired and just needed to be notified officially...


----------

